# Physical Difference between pink eye and irritant



## LilyLynn (Oct 6, 2010)

*pink eye?*

I am curious if any one can help.
One of my three cockatiels eye is reddish in the corner of it. It has been like this for a few days now and now I am getting more concerned about it as now it is more noticeable to me at least. I am not at a computer to put up a picture, but am hoping someone on here may have a photo of a cockatiel that has pink eye. I am not able to take him to the vet until next Thursday but would really like to see if maybe there is just debris in his eye, his eye is not puffy at all and it is unnoticeable to anyone else in my house,unless you look at his eye under a 
bright light. So with that being said, does anyone have any tips on trying to figure out the difference? Sorry if this has already been discussed before, it's just very time consuming to dig through all the old posts 

Let me know if anyone needs any more info and I'll try to post a pic up tomorrow


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

We're not ignoring you, it's just that there aren't too many of us with experience in this. srtiels will be the best person to help you so hang on until she comes in!


----------



## LilyLynn (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks! I have never dealt with anything like this and I've had these birds for many years. I really am hoping it's not anything serious


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

How did everything turn out ?! 
Hope all is well ! ! !


----------



## LilyLynn (Oct 6, 2010)

I am not able to take him to the vet until next week so in the mean time I'm just keeping a close eye on him. I'm just curious how pink eye looks, I'm assuming it would be similar to it affecting a human in the sense that the eye would be swollen and very crusty, not sure if that's correct though. His eye isn't puffy or crusty or Anything like that so I guess we will see


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Hi,
I'm not very familiar with Conjunctivitis but these are pictures of tiels with pink eye or conjunctivitis that I found online. 

- This is a post from someone asking a similar question to yours. 
> Hi 
> I noticed in the last few days my cockatiel has had red,
> watery eyes although he seems totally normal, playing,
> eating, talking, drinking etc. I was wondering if there was
> something I could buy for him for his eyes and if this was a
> common thing in cockatiels? 
> 
> Thankyou
> Caroline
> 

Red watery eyes are a symptom of a much bigger problem.

Were this could be caused by something in the air like dust/lint or some other type of irritant normally this is just one sign for a sinus infection/conjuntivitis commonly known as pink eye in which case your bird needs to see a Board Certified Avian VET to have meds given to him.

There is nothing you can buy to help him out, meds bought OTC are weaker then what you would get from a vet and do not work the same, besides you could be treating for the wrong illness IF you use something OTC.


Good luck ; & keep us updated. 
I'm praying for your little one, I really hope nothing's wrong.


----------



## LilyLynn (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks, sorry about the late reply.. took 1 of the 3 tiels to the vet this morning, turns out to be pink eye  
I cannot believe that it turned out to be pinkeye, I was the only one out of my family to notice that something did not seem right with their eyes. Thanks for everyones replys


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well you caught it and thats what matters! now they can get better!


----------

